# What happened to Skita?



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

He's, he's good now....


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> He's, he's good now....


Skita has been good and I keep telling people this. What's his problem? Confidence. The kid has no confidence. When he plays with confidence, he is pretty scary. One problem is that the team really has never stood behind the kid. They've never rallied behind him. Obviously, it's not the team's sole responsibility to boost Skita's confidence but if you're going to invest a number five draft pick in an 18 year old kid with no prior starting experience, you better get behind him. The Nuggets still have to do that. 

Unfortunately, this is all a moot point. a sign and trade for Kenyon Martin is looking imminent and the will relegate Skita to the bench. I say trade him and get something out of it since he isn't going to get playing time here.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh, and he got a technical in the last game. That means he's mad. This is good, very good...


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Good points Roddney, but what really happened, is he never got a legit chance to show what he could do. Just like Rodney White. 

Coaches are too afraid to give the young guys playing time, so people like Ryan Bowen can get minutes. Why?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> Good points Roddney, but what really happened, is he never got a legit chance to show what he could do. Just like Rodney White.
> 
> Coaches are too afraid to give the young guys playing time, so people like Ryan Bowen can get minutes. Why?


Well, I have a Ryan Bowen theory but I'm going to leave that in the closet for now to avoid a board explosion. 

Why didn't Rodney get time? Simple: Bzdelik had beef with him. When Rodney first got over here from Detroit, his attitude sucked. He didn't hustle yet expected playing time. Thus, Bzdelik benched his *** and was justified in doing so. But during last summer Rodney worked his butt off and was reportedly the best player in camp. The season rolls around and Rodney couldn't get off the bench. He finally gets in and helps the team, improved defense and hustle to boot, but still racks up DNP-CDs. I can't tell you how many times Rodney was benched unfairly; I could go on for hours. The simple fact of the matter is that Bzdelik holds grudges and he has his favorites. Rodney isn't one of his favorites. 

Why hasn't Skita played more? Well, it's pretty obvious he is raw, but he earned playing time coming out of preseason last season. He broke his thumb and wasn't ready for the beginning of the regular season, but couldn't buy a minute after he got back. Why? Bzdelik apparently felt that he couldn't afford to risk losing games at the expense of Skita's development because losing games meant Bzdelik losing his job. I don't think anyone was asking for Skita to see 25, even 20 minutes a game but I don't think 10-15 minutes per or every other game is too much to ask. 

I've said this before: if you're going to draft an 18 year-old kid with no prior starting experience fifth in the draft, get behind him. He doesn't have to start and he doesn't have to be the sixth man. But he needs to be given support and he needs to be shown that the organization believes in him. The Nuggets have yet to do that. 

I get laughed at every time I support Skita but I've seen enough of this kid to know that he has scary potential. You don't see many 7'1 players driving the lane for reverse layups. You don't see many 7'1 players crossing people up and stepping back for a three pointer. You don't see many 7'1 players throwing no look alley-oops. 

Skita will take time to develop but I think that time is well worth spending. I just don't see that the organization has made that committment and I'm not sure that it ever will.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

i hope skita breaks out this year and has like a 10ppg-15ppg avg. this year.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*You guys make me laugh*

You're even more ridiculously in love with your Euro Trash pick than Pistons fans are with Darko Schintzius. Skita sucks. Rodney White had a lot of promise but something is just not right with him. 

Good job on the K-Mart deal though, he's a great player.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

From what I have seen in the summer league Skita does suck he cant guard anyone. He has no chance aganist a 3 or a 4. He gets blocked all the time.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Tskitishvili scored 27 points against Boston, 26 against Orlando!!

Tskitishvili is out 6 of 10 for 3 pointers in the two games. Not bad for being over 7'0.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*Why*

in the world do you want a 7 footer shooting jump shots? It makes no sense. Nowitzki is what all these guys are compared to and for what reason? Why? Nowitzki has gone to one conference final (when Webber was injured) and that's it. There are no dominant Euro Centers in the league because they all want to sit around the 3 point arc and look pretty shooting jump shots. Good for them, but bad for people that want to win a championship.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Skita still doesn't look like he can play much in the league even though he is scoring. Alot of guys can do what he did with the minutes and touches.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Why*



> Originally posted by <b>Pistonfannotslappy</b>!
> in the world do you want a 7 footer shooting jump shots? It makes no sense. Nowitzki is what all these guys are compared to and for what reason? Why? Nowitzki has gone to one conference final (when Webber was injured) and that's it. There are no dominant Euro Centers in the league because they all want to sit around the 3 point arc and look pretty shooting jump shots. Good for them, but bad for people that want to win a championship.


 If you are 7'0 and can shoot 3's better than guards why not. Nowitzki, and Stojakovic both are on teams that have a big chance of winning a championship. 

Both Divac and Ilgauskas are former NBA All Stars at Center.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*LOL*

Yeah, Peja really shines in the playoffs. If you're 7 feet tall and are content to shoot from the outside it's because you are soft. Vlade's a good high post center, never been dominant and never been great in the paint. Big Z plays well when he's not the main focus. Skita flat out sucks and as a top five pick who's still playing in the summer leagues after his second year pretty much cements that fact. He's scoring 25 a game against the J.V. Big deal.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

quote: 

Nowitzki has gone to one conference final (when Webber was injured) and that's it. There are no dominant Euro Centers in the league because they all want to sit around the 3 point arc and look pretty shooting jump shots. 

TMac has never gotten to a conference final. KG has gone to one conference final. Does that mean that they aren't good players? That people shouldn't play like them? 
And there is only 1 dominant center in the league, period. Name one center other then shaq who is dominant? If a 7'0 player can shoot threes and drive to the hoop (ie. Nowitzki) not only is that 20-25 ppg, that also spreads out the defense so that players can slash/penetrate. If you have ever played basketball, then you'd know spacing is one of the most important keys in setting up an offense. Having a player who can spread out the D, as well as play in the post (which guys like Nowitzki can do, and skita will develop although he doesnt have much of a post game yet), then your team is much better off then having a center who either clogs up the middle or waits on the 3pt line and isnt a threat so that the ballhandler can get double teamed.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*Wow...*

you guys sure like your Euro's out here. Nowitzki=soft Peja=soft They are nice little players, they aren't dominant players. I'd rather have Duncan or Yao over them any day of the week b/c those guys actually understand the game: use your size to your advantage by taking high percentage shots. The spacing argument is stupid especially in Nowitzki's case b/c the spacing should be used to open up room for a big man to manuever in the paint, not be caused by a big man being outside the arc. The original point of my comments was that Skita has done nothing in two years in the league and to some extent regressed last year as compared to his rookie year. It's clear that Denver is tryin to develop an athletic front court kind of like the Pistons based on interior defense, post play, etc. Having a 7 footer who can't defend and wants to shoot jump shots pretty much means he won't be in the rotation. He's not a good NBA player and teams make mistakes at the top of the draft all the time, and he's one of them. Once KG got a halfway decent supporting cast he took them to the Finals that year and he's a far superior player to Dirk.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

I dont think Peja and Vlade are soft. Vlade is a very good defender and actor to get fouls on opponents. 

The Kings had the best record in the Nba this year when Webber was injured with a front court of Peja, Brad Miller, and Vlade. I believe the Mavericks had the best record in the NBA the year before. They most be doing something right. 


When Skita was drafted everyone knew he was a 18 year old project, and it would take time for him to develop.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

Why don't we just have Skita as our backup 2??? 

I mean he likes to hang out by the 3-point line anyway might as well get him some mins. He surely would be abused on the defensive end, but he has some length and can't be much worse than Vo.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

So the deal is Kenyon Martin for 3 1st rounders.

You guys think Carmelo could play the 2 guard? With the emergence of Skita in the summer league, and the strong play of Francisco Elson, you guys could have a solid rotation of guys. You could run a tall lineup of -

PG - Miller 6'4''
SG - Carmelo 6'8''
SF - Kenyon Martin 6'9''
PF - Nene 6'11'' 
C - Camby 6'11''

Backup point guard is Boykins, backup 2 is Lenard, carmelo backs up martin at 3 and plays 2. Skita plays behind Nene, and Elson plays behind Camby. Awesome lineup IMO...all depends on whether Anthony can play the 2 guard or not.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>Pistonfannotslappy</b>
> If you're 7 feet tall and are content to shoot from the outside it's because you are soft.


Or because you can shot WELL from 3 ...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Jesus christ Piston fan what a horrible Xenophobe you are.

To compare Darko to Dwayne, my god have you even seen him in the palace?

What a horrible fan you are.

And the reason you have a 7 foot 220 pound guy named skita draining buckets is real simple.

1. He Matches up well if he has the lateral speed against another 3.

2. Hard to block his shot because he's 7 feet.

3. He's shooting over 50% in 3point land.


What this means is that he's dominating a a level of the game. Even though it's crappy summer league it's still domination.



Skita doesn't have the quick release dirk has and I have yet to see him throw it down but the kid is looking good so far.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*LOL*

Yeah, I'm a xenophobe for pointing out the fact that the two most inexperienced Euro players who were drafted in the top 5 are over-rated and big-time projects. I'm a Pistons season ticket holder, so yeah I've seen Darko at the Palace. People who go crazy when he comes in are insane. In his most extended minutes of the year against Atlanta he had five fouls in 11 minutes. He might develop into something, but he is eons away and the same guys who said Olowokandi was better than Bibby, Vince Carter, Jamison, etc. are the same "geniuses" who said this guy would be better than Carmelo, Wade, Bosh, etc. He won't, but that's not the point of this thread. The point of this thread is that after 2 years in the league Skita is still playing in the summer league, which says a ton about his lack of progress and development, and some people are delusional. You have what looks like a great team. Waiting for Skita to magically become a player is silly. If you can find some team willing to give up a decent to good 2, you should go do it. You'll be impressed with Martin, very good competitor.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

If I not wrong, Zach Randolph played 3 consecutive summer leagues while riding the bench in Portalnd.

He isn´t that bad right now, uh?


Pizzoni


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Everybody can say anything but to be respected you gotta give reasons Pistonfannotslappy....

I'm sorry if i missunderstood you but... are you saying that all euro prospects are soft? Not Dominant? Is something about europe or it's just a coincidence? It's almost like that White X Black thing that Larry Bird was questioned about...

Besides... Who, besides Shaq, is dominant in the league in your opinion? I'm just curious...


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*Name me*

one dominant Euro who plays back to basket? I think the focus on outside shooting really hurt Euro big guys because in the NBA if you have a bull in the middle who can score and dominate in the post you can win some championships. I don't think it's a black vs. white thing because guys like Parker and Diaw have been able to translate their game, but they're 1's and 2's not 4's and 5's. Nowitzki should be posting up more, but I blame some of that on Don Nelson who encourages guys to throw up crap fromt he outside. If you're 7 feet tall and don't instinctively try to post a guy up, that's a flaw in your game.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> If you're 7 feet tall and don't instinctively try to post a guy up, that's a flaw in your game.


Dude... if i had I.Q. big enough to be in NASA but still, i wanted to be a lawyer would that be a flaw in myself? I don't think so... If you are 7 feet tall but feel more comfortable playing outside... let it be! Dirk may have the body to play inside... but would he be as efective as he is now?!

You do not discover what you can do when you enter the league... you do it as you practice... At some point Dirk decided to focus in his mid-long game...

What matters is that he's a great player that can dominate depending on the situation... A new Shaq is not born everyday! And the Americans are still the best place to raise your Basketball... That's why players here are tough and strong... It's NOT about genetics! :no: 

Still... who else besides Shaq dominates today's league? Garnett? Duncan? I don't know if you can say they DOMINATE...

In the end... every GM is looking for 7 footers that can shoot... does that means we will no longer have a tough league? You may want a league where everybody bangs and goes for the rim... but i'd like to see a league where centers can score in diferent ways and guards actually make a clear shot jumper... :yes:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

If the Euros were pick that high and were expected to contribute right away... they would be overrated and probably labeled as busts... But they are pick with the expectation of playing well only 3 to 4 years away...

If you wee an 18 year old with mad basketball potential... and was offered a garantee top 5 pick.. would you wait to develop your skills or would you acept and develop in the basketball country!?

Every year Euros and American fails... But you are paying atention only to the Euros... why is that?

Sorry about the comotion... i just hate when people label others as soft just because their play style... :upset:


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*Fortaleza, Brazil*

Are you really from there? I was there about three years ago and loved it, great place.

"Soft" If you had to pick one player to go up and get one rebound to win a game who would it be? I defy you to name a Euro that would be in your top 8-10. If you had to pick one player to guard Shaq man up, who would it be? I defy you to name a Euro that would be in your top 8-10.

I'm all for big guys hitting jump shots, no problem with that. But not wanting to play in the paint at that size goes against common sense.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Fortaleza, Brazil*



> Originally posted by <b>Pistonfannotslappy</b>!
> Are you really from there? I was there about three years ago and loved it, great place.
> 
> "Soft" If you had to pick one player to go up and get one rebound to win a game who would it be? I defy you to name a Euro that would be in your top 8-10. If you had to pick one player to guard Shaq man up, who would it be? I defy you to name a Euro that would be in your top 8-10.


I'd take Vlade to guard shaq or Sabonis

As for the rebound, There isn't a Euro out there I would take at this moment. That really doesn't prove anything though, as games aren't decided by rebounding. I'd much rather have Dirk in towards the end of the game than Ben Wallace.

I don't know why you hate Darko so much or rather why you think he is so poor. If you've seen him at warmups than why are you so against him?

Furthermore was a back to the basket player in Europe, so I don't understand why you think he's such a flop. Nor do I understand why you think big guys who present tremendous match up problems for other teammembers such as Dirk are not worth while. I agree a back to the basket game is necesarry, so is outside shoooting and the ability to spread the floor. I understand you need back to the basket play in order to dictate tempo, but my argument would be that someone with Dirk's skill set is able to dictate tempo just fine.



> one dominant Euro who plays back to basket?


Pau Gasol. He isn't a good rebounder, but is easily one of the top 10 offensive players in this league. He decimated the spurs defense this year and in my opinion, and is almost an unstoppable back to the basket player ( offensively.)


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Fortaleza is really awesome... great place to live... but basketball here sucks... so i enter this site to talk about it and practice my english...(Not that bad i hope!).

I just hate the word Soft! If you are going to take Shaq to denominate who is soft and who isn't... i guess the NBA is really soft!  

NO ONE can guard Shaq! Just give him the ball and he will score 35 points every night! To me tough player is the same as good player... And i actually prefer a jumper or a hook shot than dunk or a tip in... I hate those 35FG% night's for both teams... Teams should shoot 50% every night!

Again.. who, besides shaq, is tough in the league?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the nuggets should trade him to the bobcats if they want to see excel. I think he will be wearing a t wolves jersey next year. the sign and trade for hassell........


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*Dear Knicksbiggestknownothing*

Congrats, you've reached a new level in both moronic commentary and complete blindness:

"That really doesn't prove anything though, as games aren't decided by rebounding. I'd much rather have Dirk in towards the end of the game than Ben Wallace"

Gee, you ever actually watch a game. Yep, rebounding doesn't matter. Go ask the Lakers if rebounding mattered. Hmm... Cleveland's upset Boozer left because rebounding doesn't matter..... Big guys get paid to just sit around and watch the ball... oh no, in your world they get paid to shoot outside jump shots... Gasol has game, no way is he a top 10 offensive player. You probably would rank Okur #11.....

Fortaleza rocks, great place....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Dear Knicksbiggestknownothing*



> Originally posted by <b>Pistonfannotslappy</b>!
> Congrats, you've reached a new level in both moronic commentary and complete blindness:
> 
> "That really doesn't prove anything though, as games aren't decided by rebounding. I'd much rather have Dirk in towards the end of the game than Ben Wallace"
> ...



Oh my mistake, you're just another deragotory ******* who can't see beyond their own ridiculous viewpoints to acknowledge the game as it is.


Have fun with life and Euro labeling.


If I've reached a new level of moronic commentary and complete blindness, I'll see your dumb *** at the summit.


As for Gasol being top 10 check his efficency, actually nevermind just put me on ignore. I have no use for someone who'd rather have Wallace or Boozer solely for their rebounding skills than Dirk.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*Wait a minute 'lil fellow*

I never said rebounding was the only thing that mattered. You said it didn't matter at all. Boy, classic dumb statement.

Would I take Wallace or Boozer over Nowizki? Maybe Wallace, but not Boozer. Wallace does two things Dirk doesn't: plays D and is tough on the rebound and block out. Oh yeah, real players don't do that in your world. Garnett is head and shoulders above Nowitzki because of those kind of things.

I like Gasol, so I don't hate all Euro's, in fact, I don't really hate any Euro's, it's not their fault they come with inflated and unrealistic expectations. Skita will be a Euro version of Matt Bullard. Woop te Doo...... Darko will be a backup center in the league or maybe a guy like Jeff Foster.... Wow, how great... Now I will say this, if Darko is really a perimeter player, which Detroit says he is not, then they are doing a disservice by not letting him play like that. I'd take a Nowitzki on the Pistons, but I'd rather have a Duncan or Garnett.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Dude... i've said everything i could to try to make you understand that Euros are not always soft and that this word is actually stupid.

If yu still think toughness should come before talent and shooting i don't know what to say... I would still choose Dirk over Wallace, Boozer, Dampier, etc...

Garnett and Duncan are tough, yes... But they also have talent and inteligence... Toughness is not everything!

Question: Is Kirilenko or Gasol SOFT?!


----------

